# energy,klipsch,polk,mirage



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

im looking to upgrade my speakers a little now untill i can afford what i really want. im looking at the energy take series,klipsch quintet,polk rm series,and mirage nanostat out of all these packages wich ones are the better all around sounding speaker for the money.i have a 7.1 system consisting of a onkyo tx-608 series reciever,sony ps3,panamax m5100 power center,svs pb12nsd,so any of these systems that come with a sub i will sell it dont need it.i will say i am really leaning towards energy take, even though they dont sell seperate speakers in that 5.1 package im thinking of picking up a pair of there better bookshelfs for the front and moving everything else to the back.i say that because i tried every were to find a bad review on these little speakers and found none every one loves them.so you guys give me some of your oppinions on these systems.thanks oh the sysytem i wiil eventualy have will be s series from svs...


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would say the Energys in that group is probably what I would prefer, I don't like klipsch or polk anything... Mirage would be fine too. But I have never been a big fan of the Omni-polar design... sounds good tho... on their towers, never heard the Nanos.

How long will it be until you get the S series from SVS?

In all honesty, if they are what you want, then why not get the Pair of bookshelfs NOW, then add the Center next, then another pair of surrounds or bookshelfs later.

I would be better to get what you really want and buy them more slowly then wasting money on some HTiB satelite setup in the meantime.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

true but how would that sound svs bookshelfs and center with rest being onkyo speakers see when i first got into the whole home theater deal i didnt think it would be so addicting so i purchased the onkyo 6100 hts but i have updated everything but speakers so far


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

123loomis said:


> true but how would that sound svs bookshelfs and center with rest being onkyo speakers see when i first got into the whole home theater deal i didnt think it would be so addicting so i purchased the onkyo 6100 hts but i have updated everything but speakers so far


If you set it up so that the Front 3 speakers all match then you won't hear the difference in the sound up front and it will sound natural and smooth. I bet you probably won't notice that the rears sound different as much as you think you might. Use the Onkyo speakers for surround duty until you can get the rear speakers setup.

save yourself that meaningless middle of the road upgrade and just go straight to what you want. Use the money that you were gonna use on the Take system to add to the SVS system. 

TRUST ME. Been there... Done that.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i never thought of that but makes sense thats exactly what im going to do..........thanks


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

callas01 said:


> If you set it up so that the Front 3 speakers all match then you won't hear the difference in the sound up front and it will sound natural and smooth. I bet you probably won't notice that the rears sound different as much as you think you might. Use the Onkyo speakers for surround duty until you can get the rear speakers setup.
> 
> save yourself that meaningless middle of the road upgrade and just go straight to what you want. Use the money that you were gonna use on the Take system to add to the SVS system.
> 
> TRUST ME. Been there... Done that.


Good call!:T Otherwise i'd probly go with the Energy's.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I sent you a PM. Dennis


----------

